# holding female swimming with head down (pics)



## prowler09 (Nov 29, 2007)

I believe this started this morning. She's about 1.5 weeks into the hold. She just seems to hang out on her side of the tank swimming around with her head down. When the other fishget too close to her, she will swim right and get away from them like she has been since she started holding. Actually, everything seems the same except for the awkard swimming now. Could it be she was hurt in a fight or something? Is there anything wrong with her or anything I can do to help? here are a couple pics i just took...


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

If she is at the top of the tank--- then she may be keeping an eye on the other fish. Sometimes the males will still chase and try to mate with a holding female so they will try to stay away and keep a look out.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've also seen females do this when they release little ones too early, kind of like they're watching the bottom for them?

Stripped females will also do it sometimes.

Not sure what it means, really, but it's not anything I would worry about unless she seems to have lost her equilibrium.

Kim


----------



## jagman666 (May 21, 2008)

she might have a swin bladder problem, if thats the case i suggest to separate her from the community tank and keep her in a hospital tank, dont feed her too much. try this for a week o two with regular water changes (20% from the whole tank), n lets c how she does huh?
hope she'll do fine.


----------

